# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > Setup و Deployment > سوال: نیاز به اینترنت داشتن موقع نصب برنامه

## sakhi64

سلام و خسته نباشید. من با نرم افزار Advanced Installer یه فایل نصبی ایجاد کردم و فایل های دات نت 4.7 و اسکیوال سرور 2014 را بصورت پیش نیاز انتخاب کردم تا بصورت سایلنت نصب شوند. هنگام نصب برنامه هشدار اتصال به اینترنت رو میده. دوستانی که در این مورد کمک کنند ممنون میشم.
Snap_2017.12.17_21h19m26s_002.png

----------


## محمد آشتیانی

سلام
بنده با Advanced Installer کار نکردم ، اما احتمالا این پکیج هایی که برای نصب انتخاب کردید رو بصورت آفلاین نداره و میخواد موقع نصب دانلود کنه

----------


## hobab-theme

سلام
از قسمت Launch conditions گزینه Run only if an active internet connection is found رو بردارید درست میشه

----------


## a.askari22

> سلام
> از قسمت Launch conditions گزینه Run only if an active internet connection is found رو بردارید درست میشه


این درسته!احسنت بر شما

----------

